# Welches Kühlsystem für mich?



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (26. Juli 2012)

*Welches Kühlsystem für mich?*

Hallo leute, ich habe momentan einen 2700k @ 4,5 Ghz. Dazu eine GTX 680 die KEINE schwester bekommt.

Ich möchte nun eine extreme Kühlmethode ausprobieren. Wichtig ist dass der Kreislauf 24/7 laufen soll (Rund 7/h am Tag). Gebencht wird relativ wenig.

Das Budget betrifft nur 350€, aber es muss keine Mona Lisa in Hardwareform sein.

Was ich bereits habe (Momentan im Betrieb bei mir)

2 x Nova 1080, Magicool 420, Alphacool D5, 150mm AGB, EK Supreme HF.

Was könnte in Frage kommen? Kokü, Chiller oder was anderes?

MFG


----------



## Patrickclouds (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welches Kühlsystem für mich?*

Welche Wassertemperatur hast du momentan? Ich würde eigentlich für die Alltagstauglichkeit bei einer normalen Wasserkühlung bleiben. Wenn du CPU und Grafikkarte kühlen willst kommt auch nur ein Chiller in Frage. Mit einer normalen Kokü (Singlestage mit Direktkühlung) kann man in der Regel nur eine Wärmequelle kühlen. Zudem kann man eine Kokü nicht in der Temperatur regeln, so dass diese immer so kalt wie möglich kühlt. Das bedeutet du müsstest die gekühlte Komponente entsprechend gegen Kondenswasserbildung isolieren. Ein Chiller ist wenn man ein Puffervolumen verwendet problemlos in der Temperatur regelbar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Welches Kühlsystem für mich?*

Wenn er die Lautstärke eines Kompressors akzeptiert, wird er mit 18x120 + 3x140 bei einem ~350 W System aber schon verdammt nah an der Raumtemperatur sein. Da sind maximal noch 1-2 K rauszuholen, wenn man 24/7/53 über dem Taupunkt bleiben will und es afaik gibts auch keine automatischen Regelungen, die eine günstigere Optimierung erlauben würden. Also: Entweder sein lassen oder auf Kondenswasser vorbereiten. (Was für Dauerbetrieb spaßig wird...)
Einzige kondenssichere Alternative wäre noch ne Bong, aber das mit 24/7 dann i.d.R. nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (1. August 2012)

*AW: Welches Kühlsystem für mich?*

Danke für eure Tipps!

Wie ruyven mir empfohlen hat, habe ich mir mal schnell eine Vapochill Lightspeed für wenig Geld besorg 
Ist sogar eine Adapterplatte dabei um eine GPU anzuschließen. Wenn sie da ist wäre ich dankbar wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie ich "richtig" isolieren sollte.

Und noch was... Kann ich die Vapochill eigentlich auch auf das Gehäuse stellen und den Schlauch runterhängen lassen? (Drunterstellen ist schlecht bei meinem 800D)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2012)

*AW: Welches Kühlsystem für mich?*

? Also eigentlich lief mein letztens Post darauf hinaus, dass ich Kühlung unter Raumtemperatur für Dauerbetrieb schwachsinnig finde


----------



## Patrickclouds (2. August 2012)

*AW: Welches Kühlsystem für mich?*

ob du die Kühlung unter oder auf dein Computer-Gehäuse stellen kannst hängt davon ab wie lang deine flexible Saugleitung ist. 
Bitte vorsichtig damit umgehen und nicht zu stark dran ziehen / knicken, denn das ist ein empfindliches Edelstahlwellrohr welches bei zu grober Handhabung bricht. Vor allem kurz vor den Lötstellen ist das Wellrohr empfindlich.

Die original Vapochill kann man eigentlich nur unter das Gehäuse stellen.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (3. August 2012)

*AW: Welches Kühlsystem für mich?*

Hmm, wie gesagt es ist die original Vapochill, hier einpaar Bilder von meiner :

ImageShack(TM) slideshow


----------

